# Playground toys?



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello! What kinds of things do you guys have for your goats to play on and maybe a picture? I’m trying to build a goat playground for market wethers and doelings to Gain muscle, thanks!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaah. I built them a hammok. And they have some tractor tyres to jump all over. Also rocks. Lots of boulders. Tables and chairs and tree stumps.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Picnic table. Little Tike or Step 2 equipment.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Mine love the big wooden spools. Attached some wooden pallets..a slide!







They use this small woven net lawn chair like a trampoline.and shade.to rest.







They love a teeter-totter







And step stool with crates.make fun mountains when you are really young!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Those are so awesome


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Picnic tables are nice.

But to be honest, nail together a plank of wood and some 2x4s or cover a pallet with a flat piece of wood. My goats LOVE platforms! Love 'em!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nothing fancy is needed at all. A big plastic black horse trough flipped upside down is also very popular, lol!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have a tractor tire the kids love to run on and chase eachother..push each other off lol and some rather nap inside. My boys built a very sturdy pyramid of tree limbs for the goats to run and climb on..a table with a slide soon to be attached and of course lots of trees for them to climb


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Tree stumps!
Cinder blocks too


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The more natural roys.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And in the play sleep pen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Neat idea's.

I have big boulders and old mobile home stairs.


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

I saw this on YouTube! Cool idea that I'm considering doing for when the does are out to pasture.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Nothing fancy is needed at all. A big plastic black horse trough flipped upside down is also very popular, lol!


This is so true. I can lay a board on the ground and my does think it is the coolest thing they have ever seen. 

I painted an old door in outdoor paint and put it on four cinder blocks for my bucks. They seem to enjoy it.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I started out with the wooden ramp, which they loved and still use. Then got some wooden cable reels, which they sleep on just about everyday. Thought they'd love a see-saw, but it scares them - only picture I got was the day it came. I've asked my handyman to cut it up to make an a-frame or something else that they can just walk up on - they don't like the noise it makes when it hits the other end. And they are not the most agile of goats - not like the smaller breeds! 

A tree fell in the pasture last Thursday, got all but 2 big logs out and they don't even bother climbing on it - I think cause we all know they'd end up doing a split and hurting themselves and then old Kelly would be worried and messing with them more!


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 187409
> Mine love the big wooden spools. Attached some wooden pallets..a slide!
> View attachment 187411
> They use this small woven net lawn chair like a trampoline.and shade.to rest.
> ...


How did you attach the pallets? Screw/nail? Big girls get up there with no issues? Think my girls weigh in around 170 now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi..yes i used screws. On the pallets..i overlaid 2x4s on the open slots. So its like a step. The top i screwed large squares of used plywood. Its all screwed together..so my big girls can play with the kidds. No big holes for them to get hurt on. And I screwed the slide on the wood also. My teeter-totter..doesnt go up in the air. They climb up it and jump off or play king of the hill. I was worried if it moved like a teeter totter..some kidd would get smashed. So its long on one side..and short on the other.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Upside down leaky water trough, buried tractor tire, large stumps and logs. Hours of fun and no $$ invested.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

-WBoergoats said:


> I saw this on YouTube! Cool idea that I'm considering doing for when the does are out to pasture.


They look like they are having fun. My two wethers are big now. Even my little Bun bun (Nigerian dwarf) is pretty good sized. They are so cute and little.


----------

